# Waterbox 50.3 AIO



## Brianjohnny (Jun 5, 2020)

I have this Aquarium.
I have had plenty of tanks in the past but this is my first of this type.
It's beautiful, but has one annoying problem.
The Sicce 2 pump that was recommended seems to be too powerful for the sump.
It works fine if it is on the lowest setting.
The filter socks after a few days do not allow enough water in the sump and the pump starts gurgling.
They have to be cleaned frequently.
Does someone have a recommendation a solution other than removal and cleaning frequently?
Thank you


----------



## Deeda (Oct 12, 2012)

Hi and Welcome to C-F!!

I had to look up this tank online and it looks very, very nice!!

What are the dimensions of the sump you are using and what is the normal water height in the sump when the filter socks are clean?

Do you have any other filter media in the compartments beside the filter socks?

What type of debris are you mostly seeing in the filter socks when you clean them?

Any chance you can post some pics of your tank and sump set up?


----------

